# fun pic from today!



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Ahhhh, how cute! I love seeing pictures of dogs with little kids


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Very impressive sit and stay, Rogan! Cute photo.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

This is just wonderful. How incredibly sweet!!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Aw, he fits right in. Cute! He's such a handsome boy now.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Wow! He looks so content. How special that the kids get to know the love a poodle can give. Rogan just seems like the perfect dog for your family. 

Your daughter is just precious! What a little cutie.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Great snowman! Looks bigger than most of the kiddies!! It's funny cos I hardly noticed Rogan in the shot, he could be one of the kids! What a great ambassador for poodles he is!!


----------



## Spoofer (Sep 12, 2009)

What a great picture! Your little girl is adorable... and so is your puppy! That has to be one happy puppy with so many kids to play with!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Love the snowman; they did a great job! Rogan did really good for his photo op. Your daughter is a cutie.
_


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Adorable!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Very cute!! Tell the kids they need to make a snow poodle!!!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

AgilityIG said:


> Very cute!! Tell the kids they need to make a snow poodle!!!


AHHH!! That's hilarious! I will mention it today, I 'm sure they'll think it's a great idea! They're all pretty little so I do most of (ok ALL) of the work... but I will see what I can do! lol


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

I googled your idea, AgilityIG, just for fun and look what I found!! too funny!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

another one! lol

http://addins.wvva.com/blogs/weather/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/snow-poodle-copy.jpg


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

Heather,

They are all adorable! You have your hands full. 

I am wondering what breeding Rogan is. There was a champion with the call name of Rogan, who is related to my red girl. She passed away in July (12 1/2 yrs.), just wondering if he is related, or if the name is a coincidence.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Any day care center with a poodle in it would be high on my list!! How cute to see Rogan as the group's "mascot". I don't know how you keep a spoo groomed AND get all those kiddies into their snowsuits, hats and mittens! You're amazing! And your little girl is just darling.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Snow??? Here comes winter! What a fun day, you are a great caregiver!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

What a cute picture I love it,But snow oh my gosh I would love some it is 85 here and I have the a/c running what I would not give for a little snow.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Sutton Bend said:


> Heather,
> 
> They are all adorable! You have your hands full.
> 
> I am wondering what breeding Rogan is. There was a champion with the call name of Rogan, who is related to my red girl. She passed away in July (12 1/2 yrs.), just wondering if he is related, or if the name is a coincidence.


Rogan is a from Silken Standard Poodles in Belleville Ont. His pedigree is here
Pedigree: Silken's Red Rogue O'dugan
he is _my_ champion  but I'm pretty sure the name is just a coincidence, he's not a show dog.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

this is such an old thread, it's funny to see it revisited  I haven't been on the forum in a long long time!


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

I know it is almost winter again! Yuck! Just missing my pup, and wondering about yours...


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Sutton Bend said:


> I know it is almost winter again! Yuck! Just missing my pup, and wondering about yours...


awe… you poor thing  are you thinking about getting another one?


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

Just about healed up enough to start researching the next one, but I am not sure DH is on the same page yet. The kids are all on board though!


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

Maybe I noticed Rogan so you could come back to the PF.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

maybe! lol


----------

